# Lets get a count, how many snows did u shoot this spring



## Draker16

Lets see if we can get a count on how many snows we Nodak outdoors posters got this spring we can keep a running tally. I will start things off, I got 1


----------



## 870 XPRS

It was only 1 weekend of action, but just a rough estimate, we shot 75.


----------



## Snow Hunter

11 Adult Blues, 5 Adult Ross, and 14 Adult Snows for a total of 30 Birds. I am going to give it another try this weekend, time to pick up the straggelers.


----------



## irish

We got 126 total looks like that will be all. Back at work you know!!!! :wink:


----------



## BandHunter

We got 87... Down about 75 from last year, but that is due to them flying through so fast and only getting a crack at them well for 4 days... OHhh well there is always this fall...
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well we are down about 350 birds.


----------



## Dan_Mohn

very tough decoy hunting this year, i thought.............22


----------



## jbaincfl

The group I hunted with got a total of 33. There were 6 of us total. All shot laying in the fields waiting for them to "feed" up to us. Technique works great. have to be patient.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I can't count that high!


----------



## honker

we got about 200 in 3 weekends


----------



## Maverick

Let me see.......yep that's a big goose egg for me. Didn't shoot a single one this year, but I did manage to see one flock! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we got 256 in 6 days of hunting over 2 weekends.


----------



## Chris Benson

nothing......yet. :sniper:


----------



## Chris Schulz

plenty


----------



## Draker16

TOTAL SO FAR = 830


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Didn't fire the gun.


----------



## Lance Pardee

We ended up shooting 457 this spring.


----------



## Brad Harris

Alot. This was by far are best year.


----------



## fishhook

Not a thing 4 me. Haven't even had time to get out. Draker......how many guy's, better yet...how many days did it take you to shoot 830 birds? Then, what the bleep do you do with 830 birds?


----------



## Greg_4242

I only got about 14 in MN this year, but a friend and I got around 65 on March 31st and April 2nd north of Minot 1/2 mile from the Canada border. We didn't get any on the 1st, south wind sure kills the hunt.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

fishhook-
He mean't 830 was the total from all the people who posted the # of birds they shot this year.

Our group shot 26.


----------



## fishhook

oic

Thought maybe he was doing a lot of following the birds back up to canada.


----------



## german wirehair #1

3 guns 3 days 217.


----------



## RWHONKER

Don't know for sure, somewhere around 40-50. It was short but fun. :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen

3 or 4 :-?


----------



## BROWNDOG

WE crushed em this year = 2

I've got two of really expensive retrieving bumpers in my freezer. 
Still had a great time and will be back next year...


----------



## Draker16

TOTAL(of everyone) Thus far - 1570


----------



## honker

Just got another 3 ross tonight


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we got another 155 over the dekes sat. afternoon and sun. morning. :beer:


----------



## MnDiver

Ryan_Todd,

Nice work!! Sounds like U guys are having a great year, Collars and bands to boot 

Looks there's a few juvies out there. Any Ross in the bunch??

Looks like I'll have to dig out the gas card again.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we ended up getting quite a few rosses. hopefully the birds will still be there for next weekend.


----------



## h2ofwlr

I shot 39 in 3 morning hunts over decoys in ND.

I've never seen so many Specks in Eastern ND before. I had a first - Ross, Snows, Blues, Specks AND greater Canadas in the same flock came in over me yeasterday. Not several flocks of each species - I mean all integtated in the same flock. :-?

I could have shot more, but the geese were coming out of the east (sun in eyes) and had to be very choosie-meaning only all white bodies were fired at most of the time as so many Specks around blended in with the S&Bs

Ryan---with the rain predicted--it could make it "interesting" in getting back into the fields or even the section roads this weekend...


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thats what we got the four wheeler for. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duckbuster434

I have a total of 48


----------



## Chris Benson

So far, our group of four guys got 22 this past weekend. Hopefully we'll get into them again this weekend.


----------



## goosehunter21

Added up all the birds we shot this spring and our hunting crew shot 146 this spring. unless we get out again in May I think I'll pack away the equipment for the year. It sure was a big improvement from last years 15 bird total. This was only our 2nd year hunting the spring snows, and hope to double that number next year.


----------



## Matt Jones

How many snows did I shoot?

...Not enough. 8)


----------



## Chris Benson

Our group got another 37 snows the past couple days.


----------



## Draker16

TOTAL (for everyone) thus far = 2020


----------



## duckbuster434

i scratched up 15 more this weekend


----------



## weasel73

Im in sd and there were geese here but they didnt stick around long enough to get any we only got 30...


----------



## Vandy

Not enough that is for sure. But to shoot a blue phase ross...... Isnt that the goose that lays the golden eggs?????


----------



## PJ

I personally shot 63. I saw 225 harvested. No bands.


----------



## MCMANN

double what your tally is now :beer:


----------



## pappyhat

My buddy and I shot 33 . Thankyou North Dakota for a wonderful week. We were down from last spring but what a great time. Thanks Bill for the permission to hunt field west of Ludden. Should have really smoked em, but had CHS !!! See ya next fall...


----------



## mallykiller

we shot a total of about 141 birds or more including 2 bands. we had about 3-6 guys a time


----------



## GooseBuster3

590 between all the hunts I was on. Every birds was decoyed.


----------



## Goosehowa3

I'm in for 100 with about 90% matures.


----------

